# Meisterschaft exhaust TTS, with / without downpipe comparision. Unfortunetly could be for sale. :(



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

So I said a while ago that I have a vid showing the exhaust with and without a downpipe so here it is. 

The first link is my car's exhaust without the downpipe on youtube with valves completely open. The second video includes the downpipe, valves first closed then open (you can notice the huge difference between valves open with and without downpipe). I didn't really rev the car that high because I honestly didn't want to bother the neighbors. Third video is a build on youtube that influenced my decision to get this particular exhaust. I think his video does more justice to the exhaust. 
I have to say, I usually drive with the valve closed around town. When I'm on the highway I turn the valves all the way open and it sounds ridiculously insane!! I wish I could get a video while on the highway, and the downshifts are ugh indescribable, Ill try to get a video because I really can't describe how awesome it is. However, I still believe Meisterschaft is definitely too expensive/overpriced. 

This thing could be for sale because I'm trading in the S for an RS. I wish I could install this on the RS but Meisterschaft said It's not possible. _I'd appreciate some help, I don't get why it wont work? Why can't I install this on the RS?_
This is a Meisterschaft GTC (controlled valve) exhaust system with titanium tips and an apr downpipe.

I tried to post the videos directly here but couldn't figure out how to do so.
Enjoy, 
Nas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jknat5Uk-kc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7a0IT9G3_0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw3hFVDv28I


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

The TTS and TTRS exhausts are totally differant. I had my TTS stock exhaust side by side with a factory RS exhaust at the Meisterschaft Top Secret Center and they are nothing alike. The downpipe for a 4cyl and 5cyl arent going to be anything alike the RS is larger diameter throughout and all the exhaust hangars are in differant places as are the outlets tips and rear valences. Meisterschaft stuff is top quality I have their systems on my TTS my Gallardo and soon my E30 M3 and I definately feel they are worth the money.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> The TTS and TTRS exhausts are totally differant. I had my TTS stock exhaust side by side with a factory RS exhaust at the Meisterschaft Top Secret Center and they are nothing alike. The downpipe for a 4cyl and 5cyl arent going to be anything alike the RS is larger diameter throughout and all the exhaust hangars are in differant places as are the outlets tips and rear valences. Meisterschaft stuff is top quality I have their systems on my TTS my Gallardo and soon my E30 M3 and I definately feel they are worth the money.


Wow... Very pricy exhaust! Around $3600 for a down pipe back exhaust in stainless steel! Then $6500 for TI

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

SKNKWRX said:


> The TTS and TTRS exhausts are totally differant. I had my TTS stock exhaust side by side with a factory RS exhaust at the Meisterschaft Top Secret Center and they are nothing alike. The downpipe for a 4cyl and 5cyl arent going to be anything alike the RS is larger diameter throughout and all the exhaust hangars are in differant places as are the outlets tips and rear valences. Meisterschaft stuff is top quality I have their systems on my TTS my Gallardo and soon my E30 M3 and I definately feel they are worth the money.


Thanks man. I figured they'd be different but hate the selling and then buying again process. 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

nzt said:


> So I said a while ago that I have a vid showing the exhaust with and without a downpipe so here it is.
> 
> The first link is my car's exhaust without the downpipe on youtube with valves completely open. The second video includes the downpipe, valves first closed then open (you can notice the huge difference between valves open with and without downpipe). I didn't really rev the car that high because I honestly didn't want to bother the neighbors. Third video is a build on youtube that influenced my decision to get this particular exhaust.
> 
> ...


Fixed for you...


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

SKNKWRX said:


> The TTS and TTRS exhausts are totally differant. I had my TTS stock exhaust side by side with a factory RS exhaust at the Meisterschaft Top Secret Center and they are nothing alike. The downpipe for a 4cyl and 5cyl arent going to be anything alike the RS is larger diameter throughout and all the exhaust hangars are in differant places as are the outlets tips and rear valences. Meisterschaft stuff is top quality I have their systems on my TTS my Gallardo and soon my E30 M3 and I definately feel they are worth the money.


Pics of Gallardo please!!!


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

$800 shipped LMK :laugh:

GLW$

seriously, I gotta quit modding for now anyways....


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

qtroCUB said:


> Fixed for you...



Thanks buddy!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

OrangeA4 said:


> $800 shipped LMK :laugh:
> 
> GLW$
> 
> seriously, I gotta quit modding for now anyways....


HAH $800!! Thanks man
This item is now for sale if anyone's interested pm. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

For sale. 
Costs $2000 +$1000 (for the titanium tips & elbow) + $299 for the sr catalytic converter back bolt-on pipes = $3300 WITHOUT shipping cost.
Selling for $1800 without shipping. 
PM for details.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

nzt said:


> For sale.
> Costs $2000 +$1000 (for the titanium tips & elbow) + $299 for the sr catalytic converter back bolt-on pipes = $3300 WITHOUT shipping cost.
> Selling for $1800 without shipping.
> PM for details.


Is that with or without the downpipe?


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

qtroCUB said:


> Is that with or without the downpipe?


Without


----------

